# Dog food and diesel



## J Gilbert (Apr 7, 2014)

Has anyone ever combined these for hog bait?

Hogs have invaded our hunting land, and I was thinking this might be a good option for baiting during turkey season so we can hunt them in the evenings.  My thoughts are if I put out 50lbs of dog food with the diesel fuel on it, the hogs will find it quickly- want to put it out on a Friday (evening/night), go back and hunt it the next evening. Might take a rag soaked in diesel and hang from a tree to freshen the scent as well- thoughts?


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Apr 7, 2014)

I've heard of using deisel before but I haven't ever liked the idea. If you use it, let it soak into the dog food in a bucket or something so as to not let it get into the soil.


----------



## J Gilbert (Apr 7, 2014)

RUGERWARRIOR said:
			
		

> I've heard of using deisel before but I haven't ever liked the idea. If you use it, let it soak into the dog food in a bucket or something so as to not let it get into the soil.



That was my plan, I don't want to contaminate the soil by just pouring it out


_Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## 95g atl (Apr 7, 2014)

From my experience don't use a lot of diesel. When I used a lot with corn nothing ever touched it.


----------



## Boar Hog (Apr 7, 2014)

The hogs don't eat the diesel they wallow in it for parasite control. The same with used motor oil and an old creosote post. The smell draws them in, try a towel soaked in diesel hung up near corn filled post holes. let us know how it works when you try it!


----------



## Grey Man (Apr 7, 2014)

Corn is as cheap as dog food and I bet lots of folks will verofy with me that they will come to corn.


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 7, 2014)

Corn is illegal to have on land that is being turkey hunted, the 200 yard rule is for deer only, no corn on any land being turkey hunted. Yes I called the DNR office in Rutledge and talked to a game warden to verify this rule. If you tell the wardens it is used for hogs only it is up the wardens discretion to ticket the party there.


----------



## J Gilbert (Apr 8, 2014)

Yep, I'd much rather use corn, easier and probably cheaper as well, but I'm trying to use something that will only attract hogs so that I'm not baiting the turkeys at all


----------



## NCummins (Apr 8, 2014)

I've used some el cheapo dog food that has a ton of dust in it that your suppose to mix with a little bit of water to make "gravy". It was like $5 for a big bag and I used apple juice instead of water. Hogs ate it up that night.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 8, 2014)

I would recommend asking the DNR officer in the county you plan to hunt in.


----------



## BlackEagle (Apr 9, 2014)

black magic deer cane!!!!!


----------



## idsman75 (Apr 13, 2014)

I've tried dog food a few times.  No hog ever showed interest.  Just coyotes.


----------



## dehart56 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Bait*

A hog will swim a lake to get to dead fish, carp, white bass, etc.  Get rid of yotes at same time.


----------



## Nchaput (Jun 21, 2014)

In TX we took an old blanket and sunk a 4x4 in the ground and wrapped the blanket around. Used the oil from an oil change and slowly soaked the blanket. Hogs would rub themselves before heading to the feeder in the summer time.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 24, 2014)

Use moonshine and they'll still be there when you come back.They could have a bad attitude when you wake them up so be ready.No No:


----------



## BowArrow (Jun 29, 2014)

I wrap a towel around a tree and hold in place with one nail. pour some used motor oil on the towel and if there are hogs in the area, they will wear a track around the tree. Get a five gallon bucket and drill several 1/2 inch holes around the side and bottom. Add corn. Tie a six foot rope to the bucket and tie to a tree. They will push the bucket around the tree until all of the corn falls out.


----------

